# Atomic led's



## talus

I talked to a guy getting out of a 2011 f350 diesel today. Asked him how he liked it and gave a good review so far. He has these cab lights on his truck. Made right here in Rhode Island. 
Appear to be very high quality lights and very affordable.

http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=93

www.atomicled.com


----------



## MarksTLC

Looks interesting. Lights for the Dodge, Coming Soon.....


----------



## Advantage

Those look really cool. Whats the difference between the standard and professional series besides price?


----------



## talus

To be honest I'm not sure. I just saw these for the first time today. I'd give them a call and find out. The guy that had these on his Ford also has one of the best looking W900's I've ever seen. Strobes and lights all over. It reminds me of flyng over Vegas at night.


----------



## Advantage

I just realized the professional series has more LEDs which makes them more "professional" apparently. I am seriously considering ordering a set. Anyone on here have these?


----------



## mcwlandscaping

NiteLord;1098646 said:


> Looks interesting. Lights for the Dodge, Coming Soon.....


Same with the Chevy/GMC


----------



## plowguy43

Just put led bulbs in your cab lights and use an LED flasher. You'll be into it for under $50


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

I really like these lights and the last idea of led lights and a flasher. Wish I had links and step by step directions. I would do this.


----------



## gtmustang00

Who will be the guinea pig?! I am also looking into getting these.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

you can barely see them when the running lights are on.


----------



## cdcplow

were can i buy these 
?


----------



## plowguy43

Replacement LED bulbs can be bought on ebay for about $10, an LED flasher is about $25-.$35 from ebay and a bosh relay is about $5. I plan on doing this shortly when all the parts arrive. Greco helped me with everything needed.


----------



## CMA337

Ok so I have these installed in my truck. I bought the professional series. They are very bright and look awesome at night. I also had a relay hooked up so when I turn them on the clearence lights kill so they are brighter. Lights are worth it in my opinion.


----------



## gtmustang00

CMA337;1102361 said:


> Ok so I have these installed in my truck. I bought the professional series. They are very bright and look awesome at night. I also had a relay hooked up so when I turn them on the clearence lights kill so they are brighter. Lights are worth it in my opinion.


With them off, the clearance lights look the same as factory?


----------



## CMA337

When the running lights are on they are brighter than stock because each light has aprox 51 LED's in them. Not sure if that what you are asking?


----------



## boso_36

*need some help*

i was thinking of buying some of the professional lights and am not sure what else i need or how to hook them up???


----------



## SgtSuper

How did you hook them up? I have a set of the regular ones, ordered before I realized there was a different kind. Anyways I hooked em up and now they don't go on with my running lights or any other lights. I can get them to flash, but only if the lights on the truck are off - when the truck lights are on nothing on these works at all.

I have recon mirror leds and third brake light, maybe it's like the turn signals there's not enough resistance with all running lights being LED? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Top Dog

we just put these in 7 of our supervisor vehicles and they are awesome 

at first we did not like them since you could not rurn off running lights with flasher running but with my installer and atomic guy working together we figured out how to kill running light when you want them flashing and they look great!!!!!


----------



## gtmustang00

Top Dog;1112615 said:


> we just put these in 7 of our supervisor vehicles and they are awesome
> 
> at first we did not like them since you could not rurn off running lights with flasher running but with my installer and atomic guy working together we figured out how to kill running light when you want them flashing and they look great!!!!!


How did you do that? Want to let out the secret?!


----------



## Top Dog

I will ask my install guy honestly I have no clue but will update


----------



## CMA337

In order to kill the running lights when strobes are on, you need to run a relay.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Saw these lights on a truck a dejana this past weekend tey look sweet. wish I could jusif the cost, they quoted me $350 installed.


----------



## F-250 SD

Buy them on Ebay and do it yourself, its not hard. Took me maybe 90 minutes start to finish. Unscrew the visors and handles at the door, pull the door molding back a smidge then pull down the head liner. Unbolt the factory lights, plug in the new ones and bolt them back in. Run a wire from each light down the drivers side to the Whelen Flasher which comes with it and I attached to the sidewall using 2 sided tape, then wired to the upfitter switch.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I would most deffinatly do the install myself. how do you like them? any pics?

thnks for your input :redbounce


----------



## fordlove01

they make thoes in RI im surpried , i may have to go check them out.


----------



## pitrack

CMA337;1112847 said:


> In order to kill the running lights when strobes are on, you need to run a relay.


What kind of relay will work for this?


----------



## USMCMP5811

pitrack;1452939 said:


> What kind of relay will work for this?


You would need a Bosch 5 terminal relay like pictured:










And would be wired as such:


----------



## BossPlow2010

USMCMP5811;1452949 said:


> You would need a Bosch 5 terminal relay like pictured:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would be wired as such:


What the MP said.
They're like 3$ and if you, you can get it pre wired, autozone or o'reileys will have them, if not, rv supply stores.


----------



## pitrack

BossPlow2010;1452952 said:


> What the MP said.
> They're like 3$ and if you, you can get it pre wired, autozone or o'reileys will have them, if not, rv supply stores.


Thanks for the response, if I can get one from auto zone prewired then how should I hook it up? Just inline with the headlight switch?

Thanks


----------



## pitrack

Now looking at my directions in the kit it says to cut into the factory harness on the truck and hook the cut side pos. wire to the running light in pin on the flasher. Then run the light side of the cut wire to the running light out pin on the flasher. It says to do that so that when the strobes are activated the running lights will turn off, does this mean I do not need a relay?


----------



## USMCMP5811

According to this,

http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=92&Itemid=99

the flasher has a built in relay so, you shouldn't need one...


----------



## My07Brute

USMCMP5811;1453199 said:


> According to this,
> 
> http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=92&Itemid=99
> 
> the flasher has a built in relay so, you shouldn't need one...


Correct, the newer flasher units they are using has it built in.

No other relays needed.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Anyone know how many flash patters?


----------



## pitrack

Got it all in today and correct no relay needed.

Not sure on flash patterns I would say 5-10? I just tried connecting my wires for my momentary switch and it cycles through them all, I think I like that better.

Here's a video, terrible quality but it's cycling through them.


----------



## Red02F250

Correct, you will not need a relay. The Whelen flasher now has the function built in to turn off the running lights when you turn on the flashing function. It doesn't list how many patterns there are, but it seemed to me there were about 5 or so. Here's a short video of mine. I have since changed the pattern to one that switches between 2 patterns (one of which is a longer illuminated flash period at a slower rate) which I think is more visible during the day.

If you're installing on a truck that doesn't already have clearance lights, I found this link very helpful.

I like the lights and have gotten a lot of compliments from friends on them.


----------



## chakakan

Are the Atomic LEDs still using the whelen ULF44 flasher? Strobesnmore advertises they come with that flasher. If that is the case then you guys should have 62 flash patterns. Some of them are so similar it is hard to tell the difference.


----------



## pitrack

chakakan;1453833 said:


> Are the Atomic LEDs still using the whelen ULF44 flasher? Strobesnmore advertises they come with that flasher. If that is the case then you guys should have 62 flash patterns. Some of them are so similar it is hard to tell the difference.


Yeah that's the flasher


----------



## Red02F250

I just put mine in a few months ago and the flasher that came with them did not have 62 flash patterns. Also, the flasher has 5 outlets and switches 3x2 whereas the Whelen ULF44 has 4 outlets and switches 2x2. Something is listed incorrectly somewhere unless there's a specific model made for the Atomic LEDs that is different from the other model.


----------



## UnderPSI

The ULF 44 doesn't have the running light relay built in.

Anyone know which one does???


----------



## Red02F250

I'll pull off my kick panel and look after I get home from work to see which one I have. Mine is all solid state, no relay, but does kill the running lights when the strobe function is activated. I'll also cycle through and see how many different flash patterns it has, to be certain.


----------



## UnderPSI

An actual model number would be great! Thanks for the help


----------



## KC2LLW

Put my Atomic LED's in my 2002 F350 Super Duty Lariat over the weekend. Took me about 2.5 hours to install them I had to reverse the polarity on mine. My kit came with the relay built into the flash unit. I installed a Show-me power switch with a positive momentary switch so I can change the flash patterns. It was pretty easy to do. here is a quick video of the lights flashing.


----------



## Red02F250

I finally got around to getting a look at the flasher, sorry it took me so long.

I'm guessing that Whelen made this flasher specifically for Atomic LED since the actual Model is "Atomic Flasher" and its Part Number 01-026D121-000, manufactured 07/2011.

I don't know about previous versions if there were any, but the model I have is the same as what is on the Atomic LED website. It has 5 outlets, one for each light, as well as the included function of turning the running lights off when the strob function is activated. Also, there are only about 5 flash patterns on mine.


----------



## Strobesnmore

The Flasher is in its second generation. Originally you did need a relay to cut off the factory clearance lights if you wanted them off when the warning mode was activated. However after some review we added a built in relay/cutoff to the flasher which took the place of the relay. It is manufacturered by Whelen however you can only get it from us. If you would like to change out your original one contact me [email protected] and I can take care of that for you. You can also contact atomic directly and buy it from them.


----------



## pitrack

I put these in over summer, haven't even really "used" them besides the obvious cab lights and I have had multiple leds in each light burn out. There are at least probably 3-4 leds out in each single light. You can tell because some cab lights will have a light in the front and then a couple won't. I've even had some flicker on and off. I emailed Atomic about it and explained the deal and never heard a response from them. 

Kind of frustrating when you spend that kind of money on something that is supposed to be permanent and now am having problems with them.


----------



## rocksmaint

Hey Guys, I just installed a new set of atomic leds inmy 2012 ford f350 its all wired up and they work good. I didnt install the the running light wire to the flasher yet (to cut off the running lights when flashing) does anyone know where to cut into to this at? and what color wire it is? thanks


----------



## razr777

I'm thinking about these atomic led's for my dodge if there is enough people wanting them i got a guy i get from said he do a group by for everyone on the forum.
I think that would save a bunch money plus they are brand new he is a dealer what does everyone think?


----------



## pitrack

razr777;1565456 said:


> I'm thinking about these atomic led's for my dodge if there is enough people wanting them i got a guy i get from said he do a group by for everyone on the forum.
> I think that would save a bunch money plus they are brand new he is a dealer what does everyone think?


I wouldn't buy them again after my experience.


----------



## rykid

ive installed 4 sets of these and they are all great. I see some of you complaining about LEDs out. Call them! i had the same problem and kyle shipped me a replacement no questions asked!! Hes a great guy


----------



## pitrack

rykid;1577440 said:


> ive installed 4 sets of these and they are all great. I see some of you complaining about LEDs out. Call them! i had the same problem and kyle shipped me a replacement no questions asked!! Hes a great guy


I'm not too enthused at the thought of having to replace something that was supposed to be "permanent" when I was initially installing them. I guess I will have to call since they don't respond to emails.


----------



## My07Brute

pitrack;1586791 said:


> I'm not too enthused at the thought of having to replace something that was supposed to be "permanent" when I was initially installing them. I guess I will have to call since they don't respond to emails.


Def. give them a call, I have had a couple of things I have worked out with them.

They are the only ones in the game and innovated the idea/product. Of course there are going to be some issues right off the bat, they stand behind their product and make it right with no questions asked.

That in its own makes it worth it for me, you can't put a price of great customer service.


----------



## JB1

just installed a set of these, pretty impressive lights.


----------



## gregorylights

The atomics are awsome Lights but i prefer a LED Lightbar instead...


----------



## SnowGuy

Just installed a set of Atomics yesterday along with a brand new 16 head Whelen Liberty amber lighbar. Both are AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

SnowGuy;1598970 said:


> Just installed a set of Atomics yesterday along with a brand new 16 head Whelen Liberty amber lighbar. Both are AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Video?!?! Sounds incredible!!


----------



## joeniel

Does cutting the factory harness to run it back to the flasher/relay affect the warranty at all? I usually try and stay away from doing that...


----------



## SnowGuy

Depends on dealer, normally it does not.


----------



## Ladder15

Bought a set of these for my 03 F250 PSD a few weeks back... fianally got a chance to install them last night after work. They seem much brighter than the stock clearance lights! The headliner was a real PITA for sure.... As someone else mentioned, I also had to change the polarity of the wires to the running lights to get them to work.
Tonight I will finish the install of the flasher and switches and test the real reason I bought them.
L15


----------



## Red02F250

I wish the flashing feature was brighter, maybe with newer generation LEDs and reflectors, but I'm still happy with them overall.


----------



## jordanFTW

pitrack;1518912 said:


> I put these in over summer, haven't even really "used" them besides the obvious cab lights and I have had multiple leds in each light burn out. There are at least probably 3-4 leds out in each single light. You can tell because some cab lights will have a light in the front and then a couple won't. I've even had some flicker on and off. I emailed Atomic about it and explained the deal and never heard a response from them.
> 
> Kind of frustrating when you spend that kind of money on something that is supposed to be permanent and now am having problems with them.


Thanks for sharing, I have had issues with other manufactures of LED lights as well (Off Road Only, Light DOT's for my jeep). They may replace it now, but how many times are you going to have to replace them! And what happens when they are tired of replacing them all the time for customers.


----------



## Dawdy Services

*Strobes on a dodge*

The dealer in this area told me not to put atomics on my 06 dodge because I don't have factory installed ones so they will leak and I won't be able to keep whe water out anyone have any info thanks


----------



## AugustArborists

I have an '06 Dodge with Atomics, zero leaks, but measure the location for the lights carefully, my center light is about an 1/8 off to the left and drives my OCD nuts. I didn't even silicone the gaskets, yes, I was tempting fate, but I can always add it later if a problem pops up.


----------



## Dawdy Services

Thanks for the info anyone els with a dodge? That dealer like I said didn't have much good to say about them he said they go bad often is that true also?


----------



## pitrack

Dawdy Services;1669190 said:


> The dealer in this area told me not to put atomics on my 06 dodge because I don't have factory installed ones so they will leak and I won't be able to keep whe water out anyone have any info thanks


I put them in my 07' and didn't have any problems with leaking but did have problems with the led's burning out. I wouldn't recommend Atomic.


----------



## pitrack

jordanFTW;1668703 said:


> Thanks for sharing, I have had issues with other manufactures of LED lights as well (Off Road Only, Light DOT's for my jeep). They may replace it now, but how many times are you going to have to replace them! And what happens when they are tired of replacing them all the time for customers.


My main issue here was 1. They didn't respond to a single email, and 2. I intentionally sealed these cab lights like crazy to my roof so I didn't get any leaks. I obviously wasn't planning on taking them off not even a year later.


----------



## gtmustang00

If you have the original Atomic Led's and they are burning out on you I would get in touch with them asap. I have been working like crazy and haven't had time to send the email. I am 1 week out of warranty and I still have to purchase new ones (at half price).


----------

